# Winnipeg to Thunder Bay to Toronto to Eurokracy 2014 Cruise.



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

So the current plan I see is like this (cross posted from a few different forums)

*Wednesday June 25th*
Day or evening, depending on what they can manage, the Winnipegers leave for Thunder Bay. Don't be like Kyle and Tylor and leave at like 9pm... Try to get here around 9pm or earlier. I should have a couch or two for people to crash on, provided you aren't sketchy.

*Thursday June 26th*
We all meet up, with the guys from Thunder Bay and the ones that came in from Winnipeg. 

We leave fairly early, likely around 6am or so (still to be determined). We'll make the 700KM drive to Sault Saint Marie and get there likely around 1PMish. Harveys is my choice because we don't have a Harveys in Thunder Bay. After food and gassing up we should be ready to leave around 2PM. Perhaps people from the Sault might join up with our cruise.

After leaving Sault Saint Marie we'll have another roughly 700KM drive to Toronto. After stopping for a quite bite and fuel along the way we should be arriving in the GTA around 8~9PM. 

Basically I'm trying to find a rally to travel the last leg with. I believe Scraped Crusaders are leaving Toronto on Friday morning. I just need to look into that a bit more. Once solid details are figured out, I will post it here. 

If anyone else has any suggestion with a rally or group to meet up with on Thursday night / Friday morning, let me know!!!

*Friday, June 27th*
We all leave with which ever Rally we decide to join for the final 500ish KM leg. Should be a nice easy day of driving with minimal stops. Arrive in Montreal and stock up on *$26 cases of beer. Did I mention that beer is really cheap there?*. Party up at the hotel, party up and the pre party and have a blast.

Here is the info for the official hotel:
http://www.eurokracy.com/information/hotel/
It's a very nice hotel. Restaurant within amazing, and doesn't break the bank. Huge parking lot with sectioned off parking.

*Saturday, June 28th *
Eurokracy. I hope I don't need to explain how great this is for people browsing this subforum.


*Sunday, June 29th*
Last year we left on Saturday morning and stopped in Sault Saint Marie. We went through Ottawa and North Bay. I think for guys who wanted to head back to Winnipeg with out stopping in Thunder Bay this plan will work well.

I personally would love to stay in Montreal until Monday morning, but my Winnipeg copilots probably wouldn't like that.

*Monday, June 30th*
Provided we are in Sault Saint Marie, head on back to Thunder Bay or Winnipeg at your leisure. 

*Tuesday, July 1st*
Canada Day, you have this day off, right? 

Hope to see some guys from Winnipeg and Thunder Bay make this trip.
-Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

I believe the guys from ScrapedCrusaders are organizing a rally from Toronto to Montreal for Eurorkacy. 

hit them up and see what time they're taking off at to see if your schedules coincide.

scrapedcrusaders @ gmail .com


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Will do. Thanks Rick.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I got in contact with Scraped Crusaders and they are good with anyone else meeting up with them. So anyone we pick up along the way from Winnipeg will leave with them on Friday morning from Toronto.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you guys have a Facebook event for this rally so I can promote it? Thanks


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't have a Facebook account, but we'll get one and a website setup. I'll let you know when we've got a name for it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Happening again this year. Should hopefully be driving my 3.6 swapped MK4 R32, and my buddy is taking his MK6 R. 

Last year we had to skip over Toronto because of a bridge closure and 8 hour detour to get back on Highway 17. We ended up driving from Thunder Bay to Montreal in one shot going on ON11 and QC117, if I recall correctly. Same time will likely happen this year, unless we actually get some other cars to come with us for once


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

dorkage said:


> Happening again this year. Should hopefully be driving my 3.6 swapped MK4 R32, and my buddy is taking his MK6 R.
> 
> Last year we had to skip over Toronto because of a bridge closure and 8 hour detour to get back on Highway 17. We ended up driving from Thunder Bay to Montreal in one shot going on ON11 and QC117, if I recall correctly. Same time will likely happen this year, unless we actually get some other cars to come with us for once


send me the details and I'll advertise it


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

dorkage said:


> Happening again this year. Should hopefully be driving my 3.6 swapped MK4 R32, and my buddy is taking his MK6 R.
> 
> Last year we had to skip over Toronto because of a bridge closure and 8 hour detour to get back on Highway 17. We ended up driving from Thunder Bay to Montreal in one shot going on ON11 and QC117, if I recall correctly. Same time will likely happen this year, unless we actually get some other cars to come with us for once


This is happening yet again. I should actually have my 3.6 swap down this time around. Got a bunch of Golfs going this year. Highway 17 will probably be the route of choice since it is much smoother than Highway 11.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

dorkage said:


> This is happening yet again. I should actually have my 3.6 swap down this time around. Got a bunch of Golfs going this year. Highway 17 will probably be the route of choice since it is much smoother than Highway 11.


Post up the new route & Facebook event so I can get more people to see it because I've gotten a few messages from people from Central & Western Canada to come over.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Post up the new route & Facebook event so I can get more people to see it because I've gotten a few messages from people from Central & Western Canada to come over.


I don't have facebook, but I'm getting someone to work on it. Initial plans are to leave Thunder Bay either June 15th or the 16th. It is depending on who wants to join us and at stuff.

Leave Thunder Bay June 15 or 16 at 5am, stop in Sault Ste Marie for Lunch, Sudbury around 5PM and stay in North Bay the night.

Leave North Bay the following day and stop in Ottawa and then through to Montreal. If there are rallies in Ottawa we'd love to plan to meet up with them.











https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/edit?mid=z7xOBsuEkpX0.kSMugvmo9UuY



Name and date changes pending. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

dorkage said:


> I don't have facebook, but I'm getting someone to work on it. Initial plans are to leave Thunder Bay either June 15th or the 16th. It is depending on who wants to join us and at stuff.
> 
> Leave Thunder Bay June 15 or 16 at 5am, stop in Sault Ste Marie for Lunch, Sudbury around 5PM and stay in North Bay the night.
> 
> ...


Looking good man, keep me posted!


----------

